# Correct NFAA field scoring



## tob (May 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to NFAA archery and I have a question about scoring the NFAA field target. 
I am talking about the target with two outer black, then the two white and two inner black rings again.
I've found different telling the target is scored 5,5,4,3,2,1 or 5,5,4,4,3,3.

How is the NFAA field target scored correctly?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

You are talking about the Field face and it is scored 5-4-3 (X and the rest of the spot is 5 the next 2 rings 4 and outer 2 rings 3. Also the Hunter face is 5-4-3. Hope this helps


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

First scoring method you listed -- 5,5,4,3,2,1 -- is only used for a NFAA "Expert" round which is rarely ever shot anymore. Ending back in the 80's the NFAA Pro's used to shoot an Expert round on the last day of the 5-day Nationals while the rest of the Nationals competitors shot an Animal round. Late-80's the NFAA Pro Division opted to adopt the Animal round to be consistent with the rest of the competition field and the use of the Expert round for tournaments pretty much died out shortly afterwards. Still listed in the NFAA Constitution & By-Laws though, I believe, under the NFAA field round rules. My understanding of the demise anyways, pretty much was gone by the time I started shooting field in the late-80's, though I did shoot a few in IL as part of one of their state-level tournaments (Spring Openers possibly) up until roughly '88 or '89 I think. Big Sky Open for several years in the 90's used the NFAA field faces and expert scoring for one of the two days of their competition (can't remember if it was first day or second) before switching over to the FITA faces they use today.

>>-------->


----------

